# Copying XAMPP database from one PC to another



## MakubeX

The database should be there inside the mysql folder. Try a fresh install of xampp with the same credentials (mysql password, etc) and then copy the whole database folder and htdocs folder see if it works.


----------



## herkalurk

Do a mysql dump, take the database after installation and import it, either with phpmyadmin or mysql via command line

in windows command prompt....

mysql -u root -p --database DATABASENAME < dump.sql

You will be prompted for password then the magic happens and you wait.


----------



## glakr

If you do the non-install zip version of xampp it is very easy to move from system to system. Just grab the xampp dir and move it. It's a lot more work to do it if you used one of the installer versions, so I always just use the zip version and xampp_controll to turn stuff on/off.


----------



## __Pat__

Thank you for the help everyone! Sorry for the late reply.


----------

